
McDonald's Touchscreen Menus Are Covered in Poop, Report Finds - sahin-boydas
http://mentalfloss.com/article/565564/mcdonalds-touchscreen-menus-are-covered-poop-report-finds
======
lysp
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18555916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18555916)

------
WheelsAtLarge
Just a note: most of the items that are used by the public are covered with
poop. It's part of living in society.

